# Howzaa's other stuff



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

This will be the thread for me to put all my stuff that doesn't fit under my chaos/daemons 40k banner

So at the moment just a few things

dark elves 
skaven 
high elves
orks
dark angels
and a few other bits I have laying around

I'll just update this as I get round to things, but first up a eldar farseer which is a gift for my bro. I thought a space theme would be good and most my stuff is painted in dark tones so seemed to fit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the cloak! :good:


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

reminds me of eternity from the Marvel universe, which is kinda sweet


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well now have space wolves to add to the ever growing list of other things to paint, but heres some grots


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not bad, not bad at all! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that is one hell of a sweet farseer! The gretchin look nice, i remember having a lot of fun painting mine. Good work!


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

The gretchin are often the most fun they don't take ages but always pretty different to paint and the seer is still my favorite thing I painted was hard to give it away. Well the gretchin need encouragement to keep fighting so here's the squig and keeper.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well some more stormclaw orks quite enjoyed painting these just take too long i'd take forever to get an army together


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Time for another years present of eldar squad this is my test guy I like the toned down greens doesn't yell shoot me as much as the standard painted ones. I'm thinking rune on the forehead but aside from that I'm not sure if anyone can spot what its missing let me know!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That guy looks great. I personally prefer the greens on Striking Scorpions to be a little brighter. 
Just a personal preference, though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a really nice piece of work mate! :good:


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers folks, this is the full squad painted up my painting style suits darker models so everything of mine goes that way. Looks like will be dark elves coming from when the new painting challenge is up, so a bit of a break from CSM to this thread for me.


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

About time I added some of my dark elves, enjoy!


----------

